# Painted Engine Cover??



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

I've seen a few engine covers painted and was wondering how people did it?? Is it possible to pop the nissan emblem out of the cover?? I think it looks hella coo but i dont wanna mess up..


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

JOTDADDY said:


> I've seen a few engine covers painted and was wondering how people did it?? Is it possible to pop the nissan emblem out of the cover?? I think it looks hella coo but i dont wanna mess up..


I've thought about doing something like this too (down the road). I would suspect you can pull the logo off using the same technique as that of debadging the rump (i.e. use heat, go slowly and be careful). You'll probably need to use some kind of high-temp paint on it, given the amount of heat generated under the hood -- I can fry eggs on my intake manifold even after the car's been sitting for two-plus-hours. And if you muck it up I'm sure you can pickup another cover at the scrapper.. I can't imaging them being in any huge demand. Good luck!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Another option is Mossy Performance's new carbon fibre engine cover for 3.5 SE Altimas (link)... I love the look but it's probably gonna be around USD$269+ based on the pricing for similar-sized c/f covers.

Something to keep in mind tho...


----------

